# House training 8 week puppy



## tontano (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi all;
Glad to have stumbled on this site. We recently purchased a 8 week apricot male over the Thanksgiving weekend, and since we are from Montreal, our puppy has been travelling many distances. For all those who are in Canada, we celebrated Thanksgiving at my family in Oshawa, went to pick up the puppy in Mississauga, and brought his back to Oshawa, in which the very next day, we travelled back home to Montreal. 

Sorry for the lengthy details above, but we are trying to ensure he go about his business, either outside (may be cold for him at the moment), or start on the pad, but every time we try to put him there, he doesn't go. Once we put him in his crate, several minutes later, he does his business there. We have tried various techniques, like putting him on the pad right after meals, but doesn't seem to work. 
If he is in his crate, he'll do his business there, but if he's roaming around the house, he'll do it there.

So the problem we have now is, how can we start training him, and what would work.
Also, we find that he doesn't like to go into his crate at night, and cries all night long. 
Can this have been caused by all the travelling or is this something else.

Thanks


----------

